# EB Survivor Five Year Anniversary Edition



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 13, 2014)

So, this was a fun game that RG started five years ago. I thought we might have another go at it.

Two teams, 10 people per team. Same as the television show survivor. Each team has a challenge and the losing team has to vote off a team member.

Signups will be held until 30 JAN 2014 (unless we fill up sooner), with the game beginning on 2 FEB 2014 (exactly 5 years after the original)

This thread also serves as the signup thread.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm game. sign me up


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 13, 2014)

In


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll give it a go. But may be voted off due to lack of participation when grad school ramps up again. :dunno:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm pushing 8 years and 25,000 posts. Uh...maybe I'll go find a hobby or a girlfriend.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 14, 2014)

So, VTE, that means you're in right? Doesn't matter, I'm adding you anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

So how do the challenges work?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So how do the challenges work?




You don't know if you gotta aks somebody.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 14, 2014)

Go look through the survivor game threads from before at the bottom of the games sub-forum. It will give you some idea of how this will all work. I'll also post instructions as we go along.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

Fair enough.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2014)

Sapper said:


> So, VTE, that means you're in right? Doesn't matter, I'm adding you anyway.






Oh. I guess I can't say no to that.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 14, 2014)

We've got 5 players. I also think we can play this game with anywhere between 10 and 20 players as long as there is an even number. So if we get just 5 more, we can do this.

Somebody hold csb and EG hostage till they join.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 14, 2014)

Just lock them both out of the girls room until they commit


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll play along


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 15, 2014)

Sapper said:


> We've got 5 players. I also think we can play this game with anywhere between 10 and 20 players as long as there is an even number. So if we get just 5 more, we can do this.
> 
> Somebody hold csb and EG hostage till they join.


I don't know if I'll be consistently online (notice I come and go in spurts lately), but I will make an effort if you need me to


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 15, 2014)

I've never played before, but I'll join.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 17, 2014)

Alright 7 takers! Just need a minimum of three more


----------



## envirotex (Jan 17, 2014)

I would play, but I'm on vacation that week...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 17, 2014)

It will go for a few weeks.... you could still play, but you might get voted off the first week for lack of participation, so I see your point


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2014)

someone get matt267 to jump in. he's been a pretty reliable contributor.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll play.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2014)

^good mam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jan 25, 2014)

^ I thought Matt was a guy??


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 25, 2014)

Damn fat fingers of mine.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 25, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> ^ I thought Matt was a guy??




That's his day job.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 25, 2014)

VTEnviro said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > ^ I thought Matt was a guy??
> ...


I need to pay the bills somehow.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2014)

so how many are we short by now? I though only 2...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 28, 2014)

Current List of Players:

NJMike

VTEnviro

Dexman

Kfox

Ship Wreck

Road Guy

Engineergurl

Master Slacker

matt267

Need 1 more


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2014)

I will jump in if you still need one more player.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 28, 2014)

We have a quorum.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 28, 2014)

Sapper said:


> We have a quorum.




This is a bit embarrassing but I do not know the rules.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 28, 2014)

Nobody knows them yet. All you need to know right now is that there will be tasks and teams and at the end of each task the losing team votes off a member of the team.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Current List of Players:
> 
> NJMike
> 
> ...




Dex, K1F3, RG, EG - we've got some heavy hitters this time around.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 28, 2014)

&lt;--- never played eb.com survivor, so I shouldn't be classified as a heavy hitter just yet.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 28, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> &lt;--- never played eb.com survivor, so I shouldn't be classified as a heavy hitter just yet.




neither did I... ZOMBIE DOMINATION was our thing...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 28, 2014)

EG has given me the zombie treatment before.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 28, 2014)

We have ten players but if others want to join in, I will add up to a total of 20 players. If we have an odd number of players at the start of the game then the team with the fewest team members won't have to vote a player off if they lose the first challenge.


----------



## goodal (Jan 29, 2014)

I'll play, but I'm a noob.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

^ not to worry. I believe that I am still considered a noob


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 29, 2014)

^ agreed.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ agreed.


wait, that you agree that I'm a noob, or not to worry?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ agreed.
> ...


^ agreeing you're a noob. oking:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2014)

^^^ Says the other noob.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


somehow it doesn't sting as much coming from a &lt;1k post noob. :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> somehow it doesn't sting as much coming from a &lt;1k post noob. :dunno:




I'm working on it though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

true


----------



## goodal (Jan 29, 2014)

Not a noob to EB, but to the game. I'm a 5 yr veteran, son.


----------



## goodal (Jan 29, 2014)

I just don't spam much. Too busy watching youtube.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2014)

goodal said:


> I just don't spam much. Too busy watching youtube.


If you like watching stuff on youtube, you should watch the Bad Lip Reading series of videos.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2014)

goodal said:


> Not a noob to EB, but to the game. I'm a 5 yr veteran, son.


my bad. I meant no disrespect.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 29, 2014)

You better watch it, before he was goodal he was badal.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Sapper said:


> You better watch it, before he was goodal he was badal.


Is that like going from Gandalf the Gray to Gandalf the White?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 30, 2014)

Actually, yes, yes it is!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Seems to me that we ought to be more concerned about kissing his @$$ now than before. Gandalf the White was far more powerful.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 30, 2014)

^^^^ I do really like this kid.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 30, 2014)

&lt;--- going to go google Gandalf now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

^ Gandalf the Grey

v Gandalf the White


----------



## goodal (Jan 30, 2014)

I kinda like the grey better. The white Gandalf looks a little more ghey, which was an easier part for him to play I'm sure. I've seen the bad lip reading. They are awesome. "I've got 5 steaks over here!!"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> &lt;--- going to go google Gandalf now.


:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2014)

^agreed


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is the list as it currently stands:

NJMike

VTEnviro

Dexman

Kfox

Ship Wreck

Road Guy

Engineergurl

Master Slacker

matt267

Dark Knight

goodal

That's 11 players. Today is the deadline for signups. I'd prefer to have an even number. Somebody recruit one more player.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 30, 2014)

Fine, I'll play along...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 30, 2014)

Signups are now closed! The players and teams are as follows:

TEAM 1:

NJMike

VTEnviro

Dexman

Master Slacker

goodal

blybrook

TEAM A:

Kfox

Ship Wreck

Road Guy

Engineergurl

matt267

Dark Knight


----------

